# GSD Rescue of MI looking for foster homes



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi -- I have been reading the forums for quite a while. 

I did post earlier that GSD Rescue of MI is working on Tom.

We are desperately in need of foster homes -- as all rescues are. If anyone in Michigan is interested fostering, please contact us via the e-mails listed on the link below.

Thank you.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI221.html


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------

